# My one scary experience hitchhiking



## Hobo Mud (Dec 22, 2017)

I am sure that most of us at some point or time have had an unpleasant encounter while hitchhiking. I thought I would share my story and I would like to also hear if other people have had a similar experience. About three years ago I had an encounter that completely changed my life forever and do to this experience I rarely hitchhike. It was august and extremely hot; the humidity was brutal. I was in the middle of nowhere “bum fuck Egypt” somewhere in Tennessee not to far from I-40.

I had my shirt off do to the heat and humidity and I was getting very low on water, my goal was to get to the interstate, stop by a store to replenish my h2o, hitchhike to Nashville and catch a train from there. As I was making my way to the interstate, I noticed a beat up old maroon four door Chrysler that had passed me in opposite directions several times, finally the maroon vehicle pulled over and stopped.

The man in the vehicle asked if I needed a ride and he looked harmless and appeared to be in his mid to late 60’s, didn’t feel or perceive him as a threat and at this point, I was in desperate need of water, so I decided to accept the ride. Told him I needed a ride to the interstate and he said he was also heading the same direction, he offered me a bottle of water and then we were on our way.

Within the first few minutes of riding in the vehicle he proceeds to tell me that I smelled good. This was a big red flag, I suspected that my encounter with this man was going to be unpleasant however I was optimistic. There is nothing wrong with a man telling another man that he smells good, meaning if I have a friend that is wearing some type of cologne I like, I might mention that it smells good and might ask where he purchased it because I might want to buy some, but this was not the case.

Keep in mind, it was august, I had been walking for miles and at this point I reeked of ass and balls and had the smell of a traveler that had not showered in days. He then proceeds to start talking about his views on gay rights and how he felt people shouldn’t judge other people about their sexuality and how he felt it was ok for two men to have sex and just because two men may engage in this type of behavior that it does not make them gay.

I am not homophobic, I have friends that are gay, I believe in gay rights however the way he was talking and the shit that was coming out of his mouth was making me extremely uncomfortable.

There is a difference between someone who is straight, gay or bi and this man was nether, this man was a sexual predator, just want to clarify this. As stated at this point I am uncomfortable and I was ready to get the hell out of the vehicle. I told him to please pull over and let me out and that I would walk the rest of the way to the interstate.

He then places his hand on my knee and tells me to relax and that I am safe and that everything is ok, told him to take his fucking hand off my knee and to pull over and let out of the vehicle, he starts to apologize however he still refused to pull over, at this point I am enraged because he still has not pulled over, I pulled on the passenger side door handle serval times and the door would not unlock and the realization that I was trapped in a vehicle with this sick ass sadistic fuck was a reality.

I pulled out my pepper spray and told him that I would spray him if he did not let me out, I did have a blade on me nonetheless I was trying to avoid having to pull a knife out on this man and I wanted that to be my very last option if needed. He starts to fiddle and reach for something around his driver side door and at this point my rage turns into absolute fear. I have no idea what the man is reaching for and as he turned to look at me I sprayed him directly in the face with the pepper spray.

It was a direct hit in his face however because I was inside a car with the windows rolled up, I also felt the effects of the pepper spray. This is not a smart idea but remember when your afraid for your life and the adrenaline is rushing through your body your judgment is not always rational.

All I wanted to do was to get the fuck out this car by any means necessary. He is swerving all over the road, I am bashing the window with my elbow and this crazy fuck still would not let me out of his vehicle. I had enough at this point and I was in fear for my life.

He kept trying to reach for something on his passenger door side and I pulled out my knife and I told him that I would stab him to death if he didn’t stop reaching for what ever he was reaching for and to let me the fuck out of his car. Understand I am not a violent person, and nor do I want in anyway to harm someone but in this case, it was either him or me.

He new I wasn’t playing around at this point and the knife got his attention. He finally pulled over and pushed a button that allowed my door to unlock, made a v line towards a wooded area, found a river and washed my face for what seemed like forever.

I was still very paranoid that he would try to follow me and shoot me, staid in the woods for a while then made my way back to the highway and proceeded to flag down a motorice and had them call the police. I have never been the same since because of this experience. I am very reluctant and hesitant to hitchhike, and I will only do so in certain circumstances. If someone does pick me up I am always on guard and very paranoid because of this encounter.


----------



## Skit (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know what to rate this, I'm sorry to hear this. I imagine like most younger guys hitchhiking I've been hit on by terribly creepy men but they've always left me alone without nearly as much 'convincing' as you had to. Looking back I was fucking stupid for getting into some cars and apartments that I did. One time that comes to mind I was at the far end of Bourbon street away from the main crowds and some guy in denim jeans and jacket, white t-shirt, long mullet-like hair cut and a mustache continues to walk past me multiple times as I sit on a small stair set and make a phone call. After I get off the phone he immediately walks up and asks if I smoke pot. Being about an hour or so until I planned on crashing I took him up on his offer and walked to some small park and got into his car. Needless to say he started acting extremely weird and making me all sorts of offers. I had my knife on my side and was texting people constantly stating where I was even though they were states away. He persisted on for several minutes which felt like a half an hour but finally dropped me off on some side street after I continued to sternly say 'no' and 'fuck no' time after time.

I pay far more attention to license plates now and go with my gut and don't care if I offend someone for refusing an offer for a ride, a drink, a smoke, or whatever. I hope you can build up some comfort with hitchhiking again and not let this asshole ruin some potentially wonderful encounters and experiences. 

Stay safe


----------



## TacoBob (Dec 22, 2017)

Skit said:


> I don't know what to rate this, I'm sorry to hear this. I imagine like most younger guys hitchhiking I've been hit on by terribly creepy men but they've always left me alone without nearly as much 'convincing' as you had to. Looking back I was fucking stupid for getting into some cars and apartments that I did. One time that comes to mind I was at the far end of Bourbon street away from the main crowds and some guy in denim jeans and jacket, white t-shirt, long mullet-like hair cut and a mustache continues to walk past me multiple times as I sit on a small stair set and make a phone call. After I get off the phone he immediately walks up and asks if I smoke pot. Being about an hour or so until I planned on crashing I took him up on his offer and walked to some small park and got into his car. Needless to say he started acting extremely weird and making me all sorts of offers. I had my knife on my side and was texting people constantly stating where I was even though they were states away. He persisted on for several minutes which felt like a half an hour but finally dropped me off on some side street after I continued to sternly say 'no' and 'fuck no' time after time.
> 
> I pay far more attention to license plates now and go with my gut and don't care if I offend someone for refusing an offer for a ride, a drink, a smoke, or whatever. I hope you can build up some comfort with hitchhiking again and not let this asshole ruin some potentially wonderful encounters and experiences.
> 
> Stay safe



Glad both of you are safe

A. Stay away from creepy old men
B. Don't spray mace in a moving vehicle
C. Double check for child locks
D. Always have a blade handy (sharpened)
E. Don't trust the mullet in NOLA

I'm sifting through all the threads. The stories forum definitely helps. People have been put in some terrible situations that I hope to never find myself in.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 22, 2017)

Spent 5 years hitching and hopping full-time, still hitch nearly 5 years after that, never had anybody make me feel unsafe during a ride. Most people I know have one or two creeper stories, but very few people I've ever met that wasn't full of shit has ever had a story involving full-on rape. It's safer now than ever; the 70s were a very different time, and crime levels were much higher.

That said, always be prepared to defend yourself, have a weapon on you, and don't let them pull any crap. If your ride tries to go somewhere unexpected, insist they drop you off right away, and don't take no for an answer, even if it's "just a quick stop". Don't fall asleep, don't accept open drinks, and if you feel creeped out, get out, right away.


----------

